# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo Terreno Agrícola de 5.35 Has. en Cañete

## Alex F. Fernandez F.

Vendo terreno Agricola de 5.35 Has (Cultivable) en la zona de Herbay, se encuentra ubicado al margen izquierdo
del Rio Cañete entre la panamericana nueva y antigua, documentos saneados e inscritos en la RR.PP
trato directo, 
ideal para frutales,fabrica agroexportadora,casa campo u otros. 
Vendo terreno Agricola de 3.80 Has (Cultivable) en la zona de Herbay, se encuentra ubicado entre  la panamericana nueva y antigua, documentos saneados e inscritos en la RR.PP
trato directo, 
ideal para frutales,fabrica agroexportadora,casa campo u otros.
Mov: 980337646 Claro: 980625847 
afff31@hotmai.com 
09 de Noviembre
 del 2012Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo Terreno agricola en Cañete VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE

----------


## pacotore

hola. este terreno es plano? esta trabajado¿? algun cultivo? mi correo es francisco@portalusb.com. y cuanto esta?
saludos

----------

